# Chris Lukhaup in Brazil (photo heavy)



## LondonDragon

Hey guys,

I was trying to get Chris to publish these himself but he has given me the all clear to post them on UKAPS, we managed to meet Chris at Vivarium and he asked for some help putting some photos online, after his talk at Vivarium Matt (a1matt) managed to get the photos of Chris and I have placed the first batch online.

These are from his trip to Bonito in Bazil, enjoy the photos as much as I have done. Chris is planning a trip there again soon so I expect a lot more of these in the future, would be a dream come true to go in a trip like this (hint: I can speak the lingo if a translator is needed lol)

Under Water:


















































































































Fauna:














Above the water line:










































More to come soon....


----------



## Alastair

Must be an awesome experience to get under water and take pics like that. Amazing


----------



## keymaker

Incredible images! Thanks Paulo for posting this, and many thanks to Chris for sharing.

A true inspiration indeed.


----------



## Sonnyarba

Wow, amazing photos of amazing place!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Antoni

Great pics! Wonderful source of inspiration! Thanks Chris! Thanks Paulo!


----------



## mattb180

Wow, these are incredible!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My god!


----------



## Arana

Stunning Photos


----------



## vygec

amazing photos, he did a great job.


----------



## GillesF

Heaven


----------



## skeletonw00t

Wow!


----------

